

Trying to figure out Stripe, which apparently is easy, but not for me. - Kluny
http://rocketships.ca/blog/trying-to-figure-out-stripe-being-new-at-this-not-all-that-smart/

======
TimLeung
I finally got around to checking out Stripe after reading this post. Their
documentation is pretty spectacular IMO.

\- <https://stripe.com/docs/tutorials/forms> \-
<https://stripe.com/docs/tutorials/charges>

Was pretty much all I need to get started (I'm using one of their third party
wrapping for .NET)

I guess it might get slightly more complicated if you are doing recurring
billing or customers but their standard template should be sufficient for your
needs at this stage. I pretty much took this example:

1)
[https://gist.github.com/1750361#file_stripe_tutorial_page.ht...](https://gist.github.com/1750361#file_stripe_tutorial_page.html)
2) Pulled their API wrapper (they have PHP library) - I think the only part
that needs updating is your API key 3) Followed their example listed on the
page

and everything worked. Let me know if I can help further!

~~~
Kluny
Nice! yep, the documentation is great alright, but I think I'm missing a
pretty basic concept in here. I've got my html page with the form on it in my
home/webapps/stripe folder. I've got the PHP package in my home directory.
I've got the code from the charges tutorial, webapps/stripe. And now... I'm
not sure how to know if it works. It seems to me that some variables and
filepaths in the charges code ought to be changed, and I'm stalled at that
point.

Does that make sense?

